# walnut stump



## Graybeard

We had a big old walnut tip over in the wind this winter. My neighbor worked the stump out with his bobcat. Now what?

I'm thinking to let the soil dry, then power wash as much dirt off as possible.

I'm a wood turner and I'd like to get some nice wood turning pieces out as well as some possible gun stock material. I guess that means cutting four inch thick slices off the root ball along the grain?

Probably hit some stones and other stuff so will need to sharpen often.

Anybody got an experience harvesting stumps?

Graybeard


----------



## HomeBody

Graybeard said:


> We had a big old walnut tip over in the wind this winter. My neighbor worked the stump out with his bobcat. Now what?
> 
> I'm thinking to let the soil dry, then power wash as much dirt off as possible.
> 
> I'm a wood turner and I'd like to get some nice wood turning pieces out as well as some possible gun stock material. I guess that means cutting four inch thick slices off the root ball along the grain?
> 
> Probably hit some stones and other stuff so will need to sharpen often.
> 
> Anybody got an experience harvesting stumps?
> 
> Graybeard



I've done 2 walnut stumps. Trimmed the roots as close as possible. Used water and also a hammer and chisel to remove some rocks. Had a guy with a wood mizer slab it for me. Cut 2 3/4" (11/4) for gunstocks. Let your slabs dry a year before you layout and cut the stock blanks. Both stumps had lots of waste due to cracks that come up from the bottom. I made a couple of nice stocks from the wood and still have some blanks left. Gary


----------



## Graybeard

Here you go:

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/Stump1.jpg

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/walnutstump.jpg


----------



## Vern Tator

:dash2::dash2: Wow It looks like there is lots of Walnut still attached to that stump. Don't forget about the easy wood.


----------



## Mizer

That is a pretty good sized walnut! I am anxious to see how this works out. I have a walnut that died last year that is around the same size. I was thinking of digging the stump out too. Keep us posted on the progress if it goes well I will dig it up for sure.


----------



## Graybeard

Today was the day to tear into it.

First I power washed as good as I could:http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/powerwashing.jpg

Then I cut off the roots to square up the log: http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/cuttingoffroots.jpg

I've got a small trailer with the root cut offs and will mill those into usable stock, then anchor seal and set off to dry. My neighbor will have to come by with his bob cat and roll the log so I can get the roots off the bottom.

I've cut the log into two four foot sections. The fellow that does my sawing said his wood miser can handle that length.

The bottom portion will be cut into 12/4 slabs and the top log will be cut into 3 inch by 3 inch spindle stock for pepper mills and other items like that. 

Both logs have a slit going all the way to the top so it will be interesting to see if it hangs together when Roger turns it with the bob cat.

The saga continues.

Graybeard


----------



## Mizer

Thanks for the update, I look forward to the next one.


----------



## Graybeard

It was a miserable job getting the roots cut into turning stock. The wood was wet and dirty with some grubs inside some of the pieces. For that reason none of the stock is as big as I'd hoped. I'll have lots of bottle stopper, pen and fly rod reel seat stock.

I'll treat with anchor seal and put it on the drying rack for a bit. It will be interesting to see what happens.

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/IMGP0174.jpg


----------



## Graybeard

So now it's got mold on it. Seal it anyway or let it dry a bit before sealing?

http://i65.Rule #2/albums/h226/Graybeard44/mold.jpg


----------



## elnino

yeah i have the same issue...

do i just rub off mold and seal or dry it in another location with more air flow? would uv light help?


----------



## drycreek

I sealed a bunch about a year ago some had mold and some not, after sealing it looks like the mold just quit growing. This was all on walnut simply due to the high moisture content, does not look like it mattered. JMO


----------

